
OCaml 4.11.0 Released - emptybits
https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/ocaml-4-11-0-released/6265
======
asplake
Is there an OCaml-based stack that a Python/Flask/Postgres guy might enjoy
trying out? If not OCaml, what other ML-derived language and what stack?

